
Why you need not fear cellphone and wifi radiation - okket
http://ap.io/blog/radiofrequency/
======
nanomonkey
This seems to imply that the only possible danger would be from ionized atoms
damaging DNA. Cellphones and wifi signals are modulated frequencies, therefore
they could conceivably come in harmonic resonance with a wide variety of
chemical bonds in your body, or have effects on ionized particles within cell
walls or organelles. Any HAM radio operator knows that micro and radio waves
can cook your body parts.

------
codr4life
This bullshit needs to stop. There is plenty of proof out there that
microwaves interfere with the human body in a bad way on several levels. But I
guess the hundreds of thousands of people who aren't yet completely numb to
the effects are just making shit up? As did the Russian scientists who got
microwave ovens banned there from the start.

Suggesting that people rub Aluminum and other poisonous chemicals into their
skin to protect from life giving and healing sun light is just the icing on
the cake. The sun heals cancer, sun-screen causes cancer; there's plenty of
statistics out there to prove this and plenty of people who are old enough to
remember a time before sun screens when cancer was a non-issue.

Stupid, ignorant, techno-babbling sheeple. I honestly don't know why I bother
any more, saving this kind of stupidity from itself borders on interfering
with evolution.

